# In The Flesh



## Foxbat (May 26, 2014)

Just wondering if anybody has seen this and what d'you think of it? 
I've only caught a few minutes (a little bit of season 2) and thought it looked an interesting take on the zombie genre. 

Anyway, Amazon are selling both seasons for £15 so I've taken the gamble and ordered it.


----------



## Ice fyre (May 27, 2014)

I watched some of the first season. Its very clever, its a very Brittish horror. The scenes in the Rehab centre for the returned are chillingly clinical. I dont think you will be disapointed, its not your usual zombie drama.


----------



## Null_Zone (May 27, 2014)

Got top say I love it, but then I am a zombie fan.


----------



## Idoru (May 27, 2014)

I've watched it all and think it's excellent. As said above, a very different, very British take on the zombie genre. I wasn't sure about the first ep of this second series, but the introduction of Simon has really added a new dimension to the story, while Maxine Martin is a great character. The final episode of the first series was truly moving.


----------



## Foxbat (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info folks. Looks like I made the right choice


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm now halfway through season two and I have to say that this is superb!
I don't know why it doesn't seem to get the publicity it deserves but I'd recommend this to anybody looking for a different slant on the zombie phenomenon.


----------



## Rodders (Jun 23, 2014)

This sounds interesting.


----------



## Kylara (Jun 23, 2014)

It was a BBC 3 drama that has just recently moved to one of the main channels. So hopefully it will get more publicity. I thought it was pretty good, if a little slow at times, interesting take though. Currently waiting for a french zombie series that is supposed to be incredible


----------



## Rodders (Jun 24, 2014)

I may have to pick up a DVD copy later on.


----------

